
When software engineer should not ask for a raise - puradawid
https://puradawid.pro/working/2018/12/13/when-you-shoudnt-ask-for-a-raise.html
======
chrisbennet
If you’ve been there a few years, just leave for more money.

Raises rarely bring you up to market value. All the reasons (excuses) as to
why you shouldn’t ask for a raise don’t apply when you’re getting a new job.

